# Monitoritzar



## A n a

Hola

A l'acció de connectar un motor, per exemple, a un PC per tal de controlar-lo sempre he sentit que se'n diu _monitoritzar_. Passa que sembla que no és normatiu, vès. La meva pregunta és si s'enten, en contraposició a _monitorar_, que entenc que és l'acció de controlar el motor que sí que és normatiu.

Desisteixo de posar el link.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola Ana,

no entenc gaire què vols dir amb això de 'connectar un motor a un PC'. Quina mena de motor? Ho pots explicar una mica més?

fins ara


----------



## A n a

Avellanainphilly: Una bomba amb motor asincron, un variador de freqüència i llaç de control. Es a dir: un dipòsit (d'aquí ve l'altra pregunta meva) amb transmissor de pressió, en el que hi vols un nivell constant o variable en el temps. El PC s'espavila per mantenir-lo governant a la bomba.

Al fet de l'us entenc que es monitorar (igual que quan una persona és connectada a aparells en un hospital). Aleshores, el fet de connectar és monitoritzar o monitorejar (aquesta se'm ve ocòrrer ahir) o alguna altra cosa?


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Jo per a tot, sense cap fonament, faig servir monitorejar. (De fet no sabia existís _monitorar_, vaja)


----------



## RIU

Hola de nou,

Ana, l'ICAEN parla de monitoritzar a l'Ordre sobre subvencions estalvi enegètic, publicat al DOGC, així que... i suposo que algú s'ho mira.


----------



## Vergari

Hola,

_Monitorejar _em sona a _torejar _. Per la meva banda he sentit la paraula _monitoritzar _en l'àmbit informàtic.

Salut


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

No se m'ha plantejat aquesta qüestió, com també desconec que la normativa no la tingui prevista, si més no per ara.

Jo entenc, pel que he llegit, que en informàtica, et connectes a un motor, s'estan referint a cercadors (Google, Live Search) dins l'àmbit d'Internet.

Revisaré que diuen les meves eines lingüístiques.

Jaume


----------



## A n a

Ja, ja, Jaume un cercador és un motor virtual.

Monitoritzar, aleshores sembla que es fa servir per tot. Moltes gràcies a tots.


----------



## Currixan

Jo no trob "monitoritzar" enlloc, ni al termcat ni al Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear.
Monitorar sí que surt, i surt només aplicat als malalts...

Partint de la base que al castellà també es fa servir "monitorizar" malament (com supervisar, controlar, etc), quina traducció donaríeu al verb "to monitor" de l'anglès? És que m'estic fet un cacao 

Gràcies.


----------

